# Give Yourself A Coffee Break!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We've been re watching Mad Men (1960s advertising company, set in New York) recently. When coffee was mentioned in a recent episode it set me off Googling vintage coffee ads. There are some absolutely smashing ones, naturally very evocative of the era. I thought I'd collate a few here.

Please feel free to add more!

Here are a couple for starters:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't expect theirs was a long lasting marriage!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Disclaimer: The sentiments expressed are not necessarily those of the poster!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've got grinders on the brain tonight!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a strap-line . . . 'Grinding each day makes the flavour stay'!

They knew a thing or two about coffee back then


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I know you are all wondering how I keep so brisk and buoyant! Here's my secret!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fatique? It's like fatigue but for overweight people? Or just bad spellers? Maybe the proof-reading was done by a man who had not had his forenoon coffee (even though all he needed to do was add water, what a buffoon!)

Coffee comes in '50 shades of brown' if #2 is to be believed! Still she seems to be smiling...

At least I now know where we've all been going wrong with Nescafe: covering it up for a few seconds makes all the difference!

A quality trawl through the archives of yesterday's Mad Men! Makes Gareth Hunt and his infamous "3-bean salute" seem almost sophisticated!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Fatique? It's like fatigue but for overweight people? Or just bad spellers? Maybe the proof-reading was done by a man who had not had his forenoon coffee (even though all he needed to do was add water, what a buffoon!)
> 
> Coffee comes in '50 shades of brown' if #2 is to be believed! Still she seems to be smiling...
> 
> ...


Hoho! guite! What's a g or a q matter when you've qot that apron and hair thinq. I'm qoing to down tools until I am provided with such attire. As long as I don't get a spanking!

ohhh! Gareth! And what about the 'will they, won't they' debacle? 'Will Gold Blend be good enough for your guests?' No, I will nip round with the beans, grinder, R58 and make some decent coffee - just as long as you promise not to spank me or make me wear a pinny!

I'm just going to 'cover my coffee' now!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Those snazzy aprons get everywhere! Dick, eh, he's quite the one! He can come round here and make coffee anytime . . . we can compare aprons


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

He does look a bit of one with that apron! Back when I first found myself in design studios, there used to be guys sat there for a couple of weeks painting these sort of scenes. No stock libraries or Photoshop in those days - if he decided to paint a spanking scene or a man in a pinny, there was no going back. ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> He does look a bit of one with that apron! Back when I first found myself in design studios, there used to be guys sat there for a couple of weeks painting these sort of scenes. No stock libraries or Photoshop in those days - if he decided to paint a spanking scene or a man in a pinny, there was no going back. ..


You have to wonder what went on in their minds to come up with some of these scenes. I can kind of picture the chap at his drawing board, staring into space, cig in one hand and a double whisky in the other, and then that lightbulb moment - "I've got it! My wife was crap at making good coffee but a good spank soon sorted her out, let's incorporate that scene into this advert." I bet it sent sales through the roof!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Now excuse me while I go serve my husband . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You can keep all your super-charged steam wands. Coffee-mate . . . "It even whips"!

And as if that wasn't enough, "coffee tastes better with Coffee-mate".

I jolly well hope they still sell it *dashes off to tesco*


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Coffee-mate . . . "It even whips"!


All this spanking and whipping, I'm starting to think I'm on the wrong forum! I came here looking for dark roast and seem to have uncovered the dark web!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> All this spanking and whipping, I'm starting to think I'm on the wrong forum! I came here looking for dark roast and seem to have uncovered the dark web!


Haha! Looking back at these vintage ads I'm tempted to think there was something untoward going on in those (male) ad mens' minds!

Got to dash, us girls are busy discussing the "right grind" at our get-together this evening!! I just hope Dick approves


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Was this coffee as we know it, or not . . .

I am at a loss to know what it was . . . But at least it wasn't bitter.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

'Coffee perks you up!' Every 'young girl knows that'! And I know it too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This chap looks well and truly 'perked' in his vintage Barista apron!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Loving the old coffee adverts reminds me of Mr Hunt doing Nescafe advert - then I found the outtakes a year ago of Gareth struggling to sell his soul to Nescafe


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I know you are all wondering how I keep so brisk and buoyant! Here's my secret!


that's defo a bloke - very progressive for the 50,s


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fab @jimbojohn55







The Nescafé handshake!!

Gareth Hunt, The Avengers, takes me right back . . . Just checked, it is just over 10 years since Gareth Hunt died, I can't believe it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A coffee can suit of armour seems quite an apt post at this point in time


















@hotmetal


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am seriously thinking about creating my own personalised version of this! There *may* be the odd coffee related item in there


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That reminds me, I don't think I've even got a decent hand grinder in the house!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Back to this old favourite, again


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's 'naffi break'!

"Theres a rich reward of friendly stimulation in this richer, finer coffee." Oh, I say!!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

While not an advert for a coffee related product, this one appears to from the same era...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> While not an advert for a coffee related product, this one appears to from the same era...
> 
> View attachment 26212


What they don't shown is the aftermath. Those mincer attachments were built for men like him


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

A few more in the same vain...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone vaculating tonight?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Does make you wonder how some of these got used.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> A few more in the same vain...
> 
> View attachment 26220


And get it all over your lips in the process!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> A few more in the same vain...
> View attachment 26221


Oh to have such an understanding husband. A pity her hand slipped right after the photo was taken. I expect a 6 month stay in hospital was just what he needed!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't believe the 'woman can open it' one. "Didn't burn the beer" though, ahahaha! Anyone can burn stuff when trying to cook too many things - heaven knows I've cremated many a fish finger sandwich FFS! (Before anyone objects, FFS stands for fish finger sandwich ok?)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is Friday night and it's down to the Berni Inn. A caraffe of red (because you were havibng meat!), Prawn cocktail for starters, a steak for mains, some extra ciggarette smoke blown across from the next table, black forrest gateaux for 'sweet' . . . and a very grown-up, oh-so-sophistcated, Irish Coffee to end! Those were the days!! They WERE!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's probably the best thing about the 80s that I can remember. "You're better off with a Berni"

Well, apart from buzzing about on a Vespa, going to all the coast rallies and listening to top rare tunes. But that wasn't every weekend, sometimes the prawn cocktail and burnt steak with a little white jug of pepper sauce or 'Diane' was as good as your weekend was going to get.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

They were before their time. I'm pretty certain that's a vintage chemex on the tray!

I have to ask, why is the chap wearing a greengrocer shop coat . . . . over his pyjamas. Reading a comic.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

"Dad's tickled pink"

A mixer AND a grinder for probably less than the price of a small car? I bet he was!


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

Ha ha MildredM. Times may have changed, but advertising agencies haven't - much.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chap-a-chino said:


> Ha ha MildredM. Times may have changed, but advertising agencies haven't - much.


You mean the beans are not "the finest you ever tasted"? But surely they can't make things up


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Which are you? Crotchety connoisseur or affable amateur? And are you wearing your bow tie today


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It has been well documented that women in the dark ages could only dream of TWO coffee related Birthday gifts.

How times have changed!!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Tea, not coffee but still a strong message. Think Yorkshire Tea still use this one!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Something similar was re enacted here this afternoon . . . not that Ian actually owns a tank-top!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Now here's an invention - roaster-fresh coffee made right in the cup.

Honestly, what do we bother with grinders and machines and what-not nowadays. We are so daft!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Faux-vintage...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUwNqSEAned/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

spune said:


> Faux-vintage...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUwNqSEAned/


Oh!!!!! LOLOL Protein Coffee!!!!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

MildredM said:


> Oh!!!!! LOLOL Protein Coffee!!!!


For the gainz, brah.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I just made a really awful cup of coffee. Ever the diplomat Ian said, 'Well, it doesn't taste too bad . . . '

I threatened him with Nescafe in the future - who knew you could make it in a jug and pretend it's real coffee?!








[/url]


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just been looking for some new adverts and I came across THIS! Bit of a cheek, if you ask me.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm still astounded at the sexist nature of ads from the 1960s! Didn't men ever make coffee back then?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Brings a whole new slant on 'don't drink and drive'!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was reminded of this advert today when a few friends were gathered around my L-R!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And how times have changed . . . I rarely wear shoes like that these days


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

MildredM said:


> And how times have changed . . . I rarely wear shoes like that these days


Velcro fasteners are so much more convenient.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Mad Men, I watch it a lot because copywriting is the best part of work for me. Hopefully I will end up doing direct copy in a year or two.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh those Chase and Sanborn coffee ads . . . they don't mess about!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stale coffee? They knew a thing or two back then!


----------

